# Convict fry are free swimming



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

should we remove them? i was thinking maybe we should put them in our 15 g. if so is there any special way we should acclimate them and prepare the tank/filter so they dont get sucked up into it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could wrap a pice of pantyhose around the intake to keep out the fry.
As for acclimation, I would put them first into a big bowl of their own water, and then add new tank water to the bowl a little at a time until full, and then pour off 1/2 from the bowl into the new tank, and then refill the bowl with new tank water again as before, and repeat twice, and then put the bowl down into the new tank and gently pour the fry into the new tank.
The new tank is already well established, right?

If you remove the fry, the parents will spawn again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, the tank is already established. i do believe i have some panthose i could use. you dont think the parents will fight if i remove them do you?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oook nevermind that idea, the male just bit me about 8 times. he swam up to me and just kept pecking lol. ill never try that again.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I know a trick... it's easier with a helping hand

Get a hose, max daim 1/2 inch or so. The smaller the hose the less water it will draw. You can remove the hose from a gravel sweep, if hose is too big you can always krimp with fingers for desired suction.
Have a bucket and a net. 

Start a siphon and start sucking up fry, remove fry from bucket with net, add water back to the tank, repeat. (A brand new dishwashing glove will prevent male from drawing blood from your hand)

You could tape the end of the hose to a stick for manuverability.
C


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the suggestion ill have to try that. right now they've taken over half the tank haha! the fry are doing great, and are eating. I managed to remove 17 i counted, i used a larger net. I put them in the 15 gallon in the breeder net for a few days.


----------



## convict master (Oct 7, 2005)

sorry to break your thread guys i just need advise i have baby convicts i dont know how to take care o' them thanx


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

convict master, i replied to the thread you started


----------

